# Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Great Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Received this as a gift and will be buying a box

Read the full review here: Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Great Smoke


----------

